# 'Poo number two



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

My pup is on the right in these pictures. We're calling him Archie


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous and I love the name Archie. How long til you bring him home?? X


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

It's three weeks yesterday until we get him! So excited


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats. Would love a poo no 2. Hes stunning 


Jeanie x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Dextersmum said:


> It's three weeks yesterday until we get him! So excited


July 21st? Snap! That is the same day I collect Hattie! We can count down together! 

Eleanor


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

A twin for Minton! He is fab pick up day will soon be here it will be the best thing you will do! Poo two so far has been sooooo much easier!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

dollyonken said:


> July 21st? Snap! That is the same day I collect Hattie! We can count down together!
> 
> Eleanor


Yay! I have to move house between now and getting little Archie.Once that's over,I can look forward to the new little man


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

ooo congratulations i look forward to sharing poo number 2 tales with you ,we go and see ours next week she will be 5 weeks and then pick her up at the end of july so nervous and excited at the same time ,good luck with everthing .

love lynda Ollies mum


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG, he is adorable, I love the colour of him. Congratulations!

There is a puppy fest going on here!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> OMG, he is adorable, I love the colour of him. Congratulations!
> 
> There is a puppy fest going on here!!


I know! I love looking at all the puppy pictures


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww.. He is definitely the handsomest of them all 
He suits the name Archie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Gemma .. lovely photos .. love the name Archie  .. how excited are you .. yippy xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

So excited! Can't wait to bring him home! There's nothing better than cockapoo puppy cuddles and having cuddles with both pups should be amazing!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwwww Gemma he looks gorgeous


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's lovely Gemma! The weekend you collect, is the weekend we choose ours so I'm counting down too! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> He's lovely Gemma! The weekend you collect, is the weekend we choose ours so I'm counting down too! x


That's a coincidence! It's definitely puppy season


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Archie looks lovely Gemma....you will enjoy having poo number two.I Look forward of those early pics of Dexter and Archie together!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Archie looks lovely Gemma....you will enjoy having poo number two.I Look forward of those early pics of Dexter and Archie together!


I'm sure my camera will get lots of use when Archie comes home


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is so cute!! I love his little face  I hope that you post lots of pictures for us when you get him! Dexter is a lucky guy to be getting a little brother!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ahh hello Archie, what a cutie you are :hug:


----------

